

Show HN: Github repo recommendation service - clay
http://woolam.org/github-recommendation-service/

======
espeed
It looks like it's just returning my watched repos -- what type of
recommendation algorithm is it running?

~~~
clay
It might service some of your watched repos because of data quality issues. It
uses a very basic nearest neighbor shared item set model. I'm definitely
planning on improving the quality of the results in the near future.

~~~
espeed
Try loading the data into Neo4j and running Gremlin on it
(<https://github.com/tinkerpop/gremlin/wiki>).

Examples...

Ranked similarity search
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/neo4j/tuoqDlq45ys/1g1G9nTzjh...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/neo4j/tuoqDlq45ys/1g1G9nTzjhYJ)

Multi-Item Based Recommendation
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/neo4j/XlGGdsSedVw/7pCPqghA84...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/neo4j/XlGGdsSedVw/7pCPqghA84kJ)

Recommendation engine
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/neo4j/_dnyanUSmtk/eDhJ6rjNCn...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/neo4j/_dnyanUSmtk/eDhJ6rjNCnUJ)

------
pathdependent
Coincidentally, I'm building a github recommendation service as a SNA research
project. You may be aware, but for those who are not, GitHub actually had a
NetFlix-style recommendation contest in 2009.

<https://github.com/blog/466-the-2009-github-contest>

~~~
clay
That's awesome. I didn't know about that.

------
nowarninglabel
Neat in concept, but mostly useless in that it recommended pretty much all
projects that I have zero interest in (javascript/coffeescript stuff), which
is odd considering I'm not watching any Javascript projects, or at least I
don't think I am. It made a couple of shell recommendations, one for IE which
I would never touch, one for Spark which I already have installed, and one for
Gitflow. Gitflow seems neat though, so I guess one good recommendation might
have been worth the rest of the noise?

------
andrewhubbs
This is cool.

